# Karzai orders US special forces out of Afghan province



## Rapid (Feb 24, 2013)

*The Afghan president has ordered US special forces to leave Wardak province within two weeks.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21566295



> The decision was being taken due to allegations of disappearances and torture by Afghans considered to be part of US special forces, said a spokesman for Hamid Karzai. The strategically significant, central province of Wardak has been the recent focus of counter-insurgency operations. A US spokesman said it took all allegations of misconduct seriously. But he said he could not comment specifically on this latest development.
> 
> A statement released by the Afghan president's office said the decision to order the expulsion of US special forces had been taken at a meeting of the National Security Council. "*After a thorough discussion, it became clear that armed individuals named as US special force stationed in Wardak province engage in harassing, annoying, torturing and even murdering innocent people,*" it said
> 
> ...


 
I'm not even surprised anymore. I'm sure that the Afghan history books will be rewritten to paint Karzai as a great hero who saved his country and pushed out the foreign invaders oppressing the poor Afghan folk.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2013)

Stories from this country read like an Onion article.

Hopefully the Civil War will start after I leave this place.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2013)

They must have been impeding the heroin trade in that area.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 24, 2013)

It's ta-ta-ta-time to go! Wrap that country up with a bow and give it back to the Taliban.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in the middle of this storm right now... if you want more info, PM me.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2013)

Bring everyone home.
France, and the other coalition countries should tell crook-zai that we won't give him refuge either.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## dknob (Feb 24, 2013)

This is starting to make the rounds..

Something about a rogue SOF unit in Wardak province is torturing and murdering civilians. Karzai orders all SOF operations to cease in the region.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/24/world/asia/afghanistan-us-special-forces/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## pardus (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm guessing Karzai made a deal with the Taliban to hand over control of Wardak to them as a show of good faith.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2013)

Duplicate thread. Merged.


----------



## Brill (Feb 25, 2013)

How do you say "shakedown" in Dari?


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 25, 2013)

Hope they rig the whole place to blow.


----------



## JBS (Feb 25, 2013)

To the warriors and support in and around that province/aor, be safe.

The rumors and general situation is being covered by FOX and mentioned on CNN.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Afghans working with our guys were doing this and we're taking the heat for it.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Afghans working with our guys were doing this and we're taking the heat for it.


Which means the killing will continue after we leave, and Crook-zai won't be able to blame us for the killing.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Which means the killing will continue after we leave, and Crook-zai won't be able to blame us for the killing.


 
This place is like the Balkans only without any civilization. These people will fight each other until time ends or one side miraculously kills off the other....and there will still be other tribes, clans, or ethnicities to fight here. Pashtun, Hazara, Tajik, Uzbek, and countless others, all with their own subsets of families and tribes makes for endless warfare.

We had a chance to unite this country back in '03/'04 or so, Karzai was well received by the masses, but they blew it and we gleefully helped. Whether we were ignorant, incompetent, both, or "other" remains to be seen, but that's for historians to decide.

Anyone who sees our Afghan adventure as anything other than a loss is delusional. At best we have a tie because we've beaten down AlQ and killed UBL, but by any other measuring stick we've failed. Worse than that is we haven't learned anything or what we've "learned" is incorrect. Like the emporer's new clothes we've convinced ourselves our TTP's and strategic vision and implementation were right. We've painted a wall red and convinced ourselves that the wall is actually a black and white checkerboard pattern. Anyone outside of this Bubble of Denial can see the wall for what it is, but not those in power.

Our civilian and military leadership have failed us and the Afghans. I hope that someday, some historian or scholar of note will be bold enough to admit as much and challenge the party line. Until then, the emporer's new clothes are stunning.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 25, 2013)

That area as well as the whole area we know as Mesopotamia has and always will be in some type of a "civil war".  It is engrained into their psyche. Was it wrong for us to go in there and "try"? Absolutely not. It is however, as you alluded to a nice Armani suit for the emperor..... 
I say bye Crook-zai, have your shit sandwich of a country back.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 25, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> I'm in the middle of this storm right now... if you want more info, PM me.


 
Stay Safe !


----------



## Squidward (Feb 25, 2013)

Hard pill to swallow to say the least. A lot of guys put in a lot of hard work to make those places safer.

Most of all these men come to mind:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/cwo-michael-duskin-1-3-sfg-a-former-3-75.15906/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/sfc-riley-stephens-1-3-sfg-a.15668/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/chief-schiro-and-ssg-marquez-1-3-sfg-a.15748/


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2013)

We could have "won" had Rummy/Bush not been so focused on Iraq, or unwilling to increase the size of the Military.

Thank God we didn't have a Major crises during the Clinton years, as his downsizing would have doomed us (and the South Koreans).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 25, 2013)

You know since reading "The Only Thing Worth Dying For," I thought to myself: This guy is truly an idealist. My original ideas about him were that he was a thug, but he was our thug.  Why did so many people believe he would be a good man, and he would lead Afghanistan well?  All I've seen since reading that book is more men give their lives for our nation, but many that weren't under the operating under the same premise that SF team was in believing he was a good man.  Of the two guys we put on money on, the depending on who you read we gave Abdul Haq a sat-phone and sent him on his merry way and he turned up dead a few days after entering Afghanistan.  

We then set up Karzai with a PSD, an ODA and they went to work.  Seems we put our money on the wrong horse, however I honestly believe if Massoud had not been executed he could have been the one to lead Afghanistan.

Now it's a simple fact that of time, that after our delay action the Northern Alliance will more than likely reform since Karzai will definitely not be able to hold his position...and when Terry comes over the ridge he'll be in some European country sipping a Mai Tai.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder if he has TBI problems from the bomb-strike that almost killed him?

ETA: This was an interesting article, thought I had linked it here:

http://waronterrornews.typepad.com/ps/2013/02/afghanistan-relationship-destroyed-now-what.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think Karzai is smarter than we sometimes give him credit for and is doing exactly the kinds of things he needs to do to give himself a chance at survival after we bail on him and his country.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I think Karzai is smarter than we sometimes give him credit for and is doing exactly the kinds of things he needs to do to give himself a chance at survival after we bail on him and his country.


Could be, Taliban or A-Q will kill him either way (if he stays in Afghanistan), unless he's switched sides and announces his new allegance after we pull out, even then someone may whack his ass.


----------

